
Ask HN: Suggest Me a Language for This - damir
- runs on linux
- have green threads or fibers or...
- talk to http, json, xml, redis
- low memory &amp; fast<p>I&#x27;m thinking crystal. Any other ideas?
======
brudgers
Erlang.

------
tlarkworthy
Go

